# Audi TT or R32 Brakes?



## Blindsay05 (Dec 9, 2004)

So the TT brake kit is like $400 and the R32 kit is $1050, i dont track my car but im just a very agressive driver, im simply curious how much better the R32 brakes are over the TT brakes, kits in question are
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...32BBK
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...FHawk
not sure on pads yet so dont worry about that.
But the R32 kit comes with calipers so that is a big chunk of the cost. Question is
TT kit is 12.3" rotors, carrier and pads, our stock calipers are 2 piston?
R32 kit is 13.1" rotors, carriers, pads and the r32 calipers are how many piston?
Oh and my winter wheels are 17" long beaches which are one of the few known 17" wheels to clear supposly


_Modified by Blindsay05 at 9:06 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (Blindsay05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blindsay05* »_But the R32 kit comes with calipers so that is a big chunk of the cost. Question is
TT kit is 12.3" rotors, carrier and pads, our stock calipers are 2 piston?
R32 kit is 13.1" rotors, carriers, pads and the r32 calipers are how many piston?
Oh and my winter wheels are 17" long beaches which are one of the few known 17" wheels to clear supposly

Your stock calipers are only single-piston. Only R32 calipers are 2-piston.
I have Long Beaches over my R32 brakes as I type this.

AS for which to go with, most will tell you TT 12.3".
Less weight
Less cost
Less rotor cost
more rotor options
more pad options
rarely will you ever need R32 performance
But keeping rotor and pad the same R32 DO brake more than TT. 
Rey



_Modified by elRey at 6:14 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (elRey)*

Wow I missed something here on the forums when the R32 came out. haha I always though they just had TT brake setup. 
Anyone know how much better?? Not that I am concidering this upgrade just wondering. two caliper full floating, correct??
Eric


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (Blindsay05)*

Go with the TT kit and HPS pads. You will be more than happy. If you're not tracking the car, the R brakes are overkill and you'd basically be wasting $500 or so. Also, make sure you are running high performance tires. Also helps with braking performance.


----------



## Blindsay05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (dcomiskey)*

Tires i have are my Pzero Nero's
As far as the cost im not to worried, either in within my budget i was just curious how much better the R32 brakes are


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (meaculpa20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa20v* »_Anyone know how much better?? 
Better in terms of what? As far as stopping distances go the TT brakes will stop the car in 122 ft from 60 (IIRC) where the R32 brakes slow the car in 108 ft. THe R32 brakes are also better at dealing with heat, but pads and rotors are more expensive and there are fewer choices.


----------



## Blindsay05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (NOVAdub)*

Ill probally get the R32 brakes, but if i buy pads for it ill just have to look for a pads for an R32 in the future then right? Does that kit use Factory sized R32 pads, calipers and rotors?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (Blindsay05)*

yes you will need stock size R32 rotors/pads


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Better in terms of what? As far as stopping distances go the TT brakes will stop the car in 122 ft from 60 (IIRC) where the R32 brakes slow the car in 108 ft. THe R32 brakes are also better at dealing with heat, but pads and rotors are more expensive and there are fewer choices. 

So when they do these stop comparisons what tires are they running? Like R compounds?
My 12.3" setup braking is limited by my tire traction from 60. Now maybe from 100 I could see a possible difference...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
So when they do these stop comparisons what tires are they running? Like R compounds?
My 12.3" setup braking is limited by my tire traction from 60. Now maybe from 100 I could see a possible difference...

Traffic this is what i've found as well. The need for more braking at higher speeds. 60mph as stated and below stock or TT w/ good pads is enough. at speeds around 120mph i go hard on the brakes, (11.3's w/ ferrodo ds2500's, on falken rt-215's) and i feel there needs to be more clamping force on the brakes. Like the tires arent near their traction limit, but i just dont have enough brakes to use the tires 100%
its def not a fade issue either..


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_
So when they do these stop comparisons what tires are they running? Like R compounds?
Those numbers are from magazine tests and they generally use the tires that the car comes with. IIRC the TT had pilot sports, and the R32 the eagle F1 so they had at least similar tires. I would imagine the difference in stopping distances is due to the fact that the R32 brakes can reach the tires limit sooner than the TT brakes, but im not 100% on that, but it does make sense. 
Lets say the car is travelling at 60 mph, and the R32 can reach the limit of the tires .2 of a second faster than the TT. (larger brakes = more torque etc.) In the extra .2 of a second the TT will travel an additional 17 ft before the tires are overloaded and the ABS kicks in. Granted the math is not 100% accurate because you are slowing the whole time but I think you get the idea. Like I said Im not sure if this is the reason or not, just my hypothesis.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT or R32 Brakes? (NOVAdub)*

Hm, you have a good point.
But it's too theoretical for me. You can only load the tires so fast without allowing for weight transfer to load up the front tires to get maximum braking. I would think you are more limited by this weight transfer time than the actual time for the calipers to clamp down. For example, I can 'dynamite' (cop terms) my brakes and make the abs kick in instantly or I control how quickly I mash the pedal to get proper weight transfer.
I guess 14' on a 60-0 run with a heavier car?? Are the F1s just better tires for stopping?
I also agree with Bandit007 that from 125-60 on a downhill section, I feel like I need more "power" than my 11.3" with ds2500 can put out.


----------

